
Website Launch Flowchart - ClintonKarr
http://www.virante.com/files/website-launch-flowchart-large.jpg
======
zaidf
I think the flowchart is of value more as awareness of all the elements that
_could_ be involved in a successful launch.

You don't actually have to get bogged down at each step like an agency doing
3rd party work might. Nevertheless I personally have a two step plan after
learning from my "failures":

1\. build a great product

2\. build as real of a marketing plan as possible especially for week one of
your launch

"Great" in this case is about my gut instinct; I think we all know at some
level when we've made something just average, good or great.

